# poem



## bigbaz (Jan 18, 2011)

thats beautiful friend


----------



## goodtimes (Jan 17, 2011)

thank you baz. i write alot. how about you?


----------



## goodtimes (Jan 17, 2011)

hello he says ,,to me . hello I say to him, but nor can he speak but spin.... that long tongue and chin. ride we shall ride we will stumble the hills and the fields we'll fill. oh god isay oh god. lost, alone but with eachother. alas alas free with no fear, not me nor him oh boy he got tired, collapse in a heap


----------



## goodtimes (Jan 17, 2011)

AT ONCE I said as he reared his head and set towards the glen,
with a flick of his tail and a blast of his breath if we are quick we'll be there for 10.
oh no oh no my boy my rock he slows on the moorland trail,
so i check his strong pulse and look at his face, its no good as hes just gone so pale.
dont leave me my boy as i scream from my lungs as he lies there on the heather,
good god goodtimes will you leave me now,WILL YOU LEAVE ME NOW FOREVER? YES


----------



## I love horses (Jan 30, 2011)

beautiful


----------

